# Introducing the Monthly Birthstone series (Shop Collectibles)



## Justin (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey folks! We're announcing our plans today for some new collectibles, as promised a few weeks ago. Starting with September, the TBT Shop is offering a monthly birthstone collectible to purchase every month! These beautifully crafted icons by Thunder mimic the gems from Animal Crossing: New Leaf, each themed to the month's specific birthstone. We hope these will be a fun new addition to the shop, with a new birthstone to look forward to collecting every single month.

*Get your own September Birthstone (Sapphire) collectible in the TBT Shop right now for just 299 Bells! It will be removed from the Shop around midnight on September 30th, and won't return until September 2014. (or never, that hasn't been decided yet)*

*Visit the TBT Shop*​
*Note:* The birthstones are currently unique items. The reasoning behind this is to prevent stocking up on multiples to later re-sell when they are unavailable. We want these to be a special item for those around when they are sold.

*EDIT:* I think there's a little bit of confusion going on here? You are welcome (and encouraged) to buy them all as they are made available! They aren't exclusive to those with birthdays in the month or anything like that.  It's intended as a fun collectible to say "I was around for that month!". If you're in need of Bells, may I suggest offering some kind of service in the TBT Marketplace?


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, sounds good! I'll be sure to buy my birthstone 

And maybe whatever else I can afford 

I love this idea :3


----------



## oath2order (Sep 7, 2013)

Love it! <3 sapphires


----------



## radical6 (Sep 7, 2013)

aw sweeeet its my birthstone


----------



## Dark (Sep 7, 2013)

yus.
I like.


----------



## Glambunnie (Sep 7, 2013)

Guess my birthstone is amethyst? Well... I'll just have to wait...


----------



## Touko (Sep 7, 2013)

Neat idea ~
Guess I gotta wait for Peridot.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 7, 2013)

Glambunnie said:


> Guess my birthstone is amethyst? Well... I'll just have to wait...



Well, no rule against having birthstones from other months.


----------



## nammy (Sep 7, 2013)

More things to collect!!! DX <3


----------



## Glambunnie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Well, no rule against having birthstones from other months.


But there is so many gems, I can't decide that's why I'm going with my birthstone amethyst. c=


----------



## oath2order (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm gonna buy them all.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome~ I'm so happy sapphire is my birthstone, I don't have to wait! ^_^

EDIT: Question about collectibles in general, is there anyway to display more than 5 collectibles? If not, would that ever be a possibility? Maybe upgrade it to 10 or something of the sort?


----------



## Justin (Sep 7, 2013)

I think there's a little bit of confusion going on here? You are welcome (and encouraged) to buy them all as they are made available! They aren't exclusive to those with birthdays in the month or anything like that.  It's intended as a fun collectible to say "I was around for that month!". If you're in need of Bells, may I suggest offering some kind of service in the TBT Marketplace?



Mayor Leaf said:


> EDIT: Question about collectibles in general, is there anyway to display more than 5 collectibles? If not, would that ever be a possibility? Maybe upgrade it to 10 or something of the sort?



Yeah, it's a bit of a problem that we need to solve as we are adding more and more collectibles. An easy solution would obviously be to double the sidebar to 10, but I feel as if the side is already cluttered as it is without adding more height to it if that makes any sense.

There is a Shop tab in your profile that will display everything that you have active. But that already causes you to lose control of what displays on the sidebar next to posts since it will just choose 5. Upsides and downsides, but it's an option for now.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 7, 2013)

Going to buy them all c:, Cannot wait till Emerald comes since that's my month.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 7, 2013)

I love Crash for this


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2013)

:/
My birthstone wont come around until next august...
Oh well, I can still collect the rest


----------



## Thunder (Sep 7, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> :/
> My birthstone wont come around until next august...
> Oh well, I can still collect the rest



All the more reason to stick around for another year.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 7, 2013)

^^ Sapphire is my birthstone! What awesome collectables!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 7, 2013)

I wasn't sure how to get it, but I knew how to get one and I got it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey, how come its not showing up in my items list?


----------



## catman_ (Sep 7, 2013)

Do you have a list of the birthstone month by month? 

because if you're using real life birthstone, December has like three of them. D:

edit: and are they unlimited?


----------



## NightFlame750 (Sep 7, 2013)

this is awesome


----------



## windfall (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmm interesting. Never particularly liked gems in-game, but perhaps collecting them on the forum will be different  

Thapphireths!


----------



## Joey (Sep 7, 2013)

Yay, my birthstone is diamond in April but I am still going to collect all of them.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 7, 2013)

This is very cool! Always love the shiny! And jewels are a girl's best friend.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, I did not see the collectibles tab until now...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm going to wait till May to get one. I think it's Emerald.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, I can't wait for January! I must, must, must get more TBT bells! ^_^


----------



## Kaijudomage (Sep 7, 2013)

Just grabbed a sapphire, will see if I can get them all.


----------



## Justin (Sep 7, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I wasn't sure how to get it, but I knew how to get one and I got it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey, how come its not showing up in my items list?



Make sure you select the item as Active in your inventory.




catman_ said:


> Do you have a list of the birthstone month by month?
> 
> because if you're using real life birthstone, December has like three of them. D:
> 
> edit: and are they unlimited?



I believe we went with the most common one for each month. In December's case, Turquoise.

And yes, they're unlimited stock if you're asking that.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 7, 2013)

Poo! I have to wait for July to get my ruby.  (At least I think the birthstone for July is Ruby.)


----------



## catman_ (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 7, 2013)

Glambunnie said:


> But there is so many gems, I can't decide that's why I'm going with my birthstone amethyst. c=



OR just buy all the birthstones? :/ No one ever said you can only buy one.


----------



## Toraneko (Sep 8, 2013)

windfall said:


> Thapphireths!



Oh god I think I love you for making that reference. <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 8, 2013)

Never really dug my birthstone but I'll gladly collect all the stones for just hanging around.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll collect them all. Then I can say, "I was a 3 month member when these came out!" Never really enjoyed the Topaz being my birthstone, but I'll take it.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I'll collect them all. Then I can say, "I was a 3 month member when these came out!" Never really enjoyed the Topaz being my birthstone, but I'll take it.



My birthstone is aquamarine, it looks so pretty!!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 8, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> My birthstone is aquamarine, it looks so pretty!!



I don't remember which month Aquamarine is.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I don't remember which month Aquamarine is.



March  It's like a diamond you see on Minecraft lol.


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't see it in the shop.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 8, 2013)

It's in the Collectables section.


----------



## Mario. (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool


----------



## twinkinator (Sep 8, 2013)

Great idea for using bells. I'll try to collect them all if I have the bells for it.

Keep up the good work Thunder!


----------



## Yokie (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't need it.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's a list of what birthstones I've made in case anyone's curious.

Garnet (January)
Amethyst (February)
Aquamarine (March)
Diamond (April)
Emerald (May)
Pearl (June)
Ruby (July)
Peridot (August)
Sapphire (September)
Opal (October)
Orange Topaz (November)
Turquoise (December)


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 10, 2013)

Opal is going to be interesting!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 10, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> Opal is going to be interesting!



Opal Gangam Style!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Here's a list of what birthstones I've made in case anyone's curious.
> 
> Garnet (January)
> Amethyst (February)
> ...



Fixed


In all seriousness though, I was skeptical at first, but I might start collecting them.


----------



## Toraneko (Sep 10, 2013)

I wonder if I will be still around next July to buy my birthstone... lol


----------



## Justin (Sep 10, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I wonder if I will be still around next July to buy my birthstone... lol



Guess that's incentive to stick around.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 11, 2013)

I love collecting crystals in real life so I'll have to make sure I get all of them! This is awesome!


----------



## Silversea (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay. But 299 bells each, keyboardmashdgfsasgdsalgkdgslafsdgks. I better start posting more.


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Yay. But 299 bells each, keyboardmashdgfsasgdsalgkdgslafsdgks. I better start posting more.



They are a bit pricey. All the more reason to be active and use the TBT Marketplace then.  Besides, you've got all month to save up for each one.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank goodness I had enough to buy one


----------



## Silversea (Sep 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> They are a bit pricey. All the more reason to be active and use the TBT Marketplace then.  Besides, you've got all month to save up for each one.



Says the person who could probably give himself 999,999 bells in a matter of seconds =).


----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm so glad to have the sapphire gem, as that is my birthstone. I would've felt so regretful had I not been active enough to notice this brilliant concept!


----------



## Justin (Sep 15, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Says the person who could probably give himself 999,999 bells in a matter of seconds =).



Possibly.  But no, we generally don't actually give ourselves Bells.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 15, 2013)

Justin said:


> Possibly.  But no, we generally don't actually give ourselves Bells.



I can't help but speculate that you've been tempted to do so, once or twice.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 15, 2013)

Considering how the admins could probably just give the items directly to themselves, I doubt that they'd need to give themselves Bells.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

We are on to you Justin. You can't hide from it.


----------

